# YEEE *dances*



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

We've got....PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!! (Well my parents do anyways)
Born March 8, 2009. American Bulldogs, 6 of them, 3 brown (like daddy)
and three white (like Mommy) I forgot how many boys and girls though. :shot:

The first photo is of the sire, and the second picture is the dam and pups.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad to hear labor went well and the pups are here. I hope they find great homes. Here in California good bully homes are hard to find. 

Good luck with the babies and please screen potential homes well.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is that a padlock around the daddy's neck? So is he chained like that outside? He is a very pretty brindle.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Is that a padlock around the daddy's neck? So is he chained like that outside? He is a very pretty brindle.


Yes, he is kept outside on a chain the poor boy. Why? Because of 
complaints from a neighbor who is bully prejudiced and my grandpa
worried about him trying to attack his livestock. But don't worry
he is not chained up constantly if that is what you think, I can't
stand people who do that to dogs. 
Thanks btw!

Jenn- Around here everyone seems to want a bully...idk why! Anyways
I'm going to try and help find them great homes, with bullies you need
to be careful re-homing them, I don't want someone to get them that
is interested in illegal dog fighting...GRR! :banghead:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Was this an accident or was it planned?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Was this an accident or was it planned?


A planned litter due to they had a few people wanting puppies out of
Diablo, just a one time litter though.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

No offence MM, but your family is certainly into breeding dogs. 

With the shelter's so full and so many dogs needing home's its just hard to imagine breeding just to breed. These days nothing is like it used to be.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> No offence MM, but your family is certainly into breeding dogs.
> 
> With the shelter's so full and so many dogs needing home's its just hard to imagine breeding just to breed. These days nothing is like it used to be.


I completely agree.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> No offence MM, but your family is certainly into breeding dogs.
> 
> With the shelter's so full and so many dogs needing home's its just hard to imagine breeding just to breed. These days nothing is like it used to be.



Blah, this was a one time litter for my parents they never had
puppies before, you can blame the dog breeding on my grandpa's
girlfriend who breeds all the time, that's who so many 
dogs needs home right there, people like that. I really don't 
have much to do with them anymore after getting jipped off 
like I knew I would. 

Also that's my family for you, *NOT ME*


----------

